# Tappan Report



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

It sucked! A couple of Saugeye a few small bass some bluegills a white bass and a crappie. Yellow orange and gold blades. Water 2 feet visibility and 73 degrees. Man what a storm!


----------



## badbuckeye (Apr 1, 2005)

I guess I will just have to take "eye doctor" fishing again so that he can get back to catching... LOL.... If not, maybe he can fish with a "certain" Amish....without the ear plugs.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Hows the bite up north? I fished with a new guy today and spent more time chasing snags then i did fishing. Just started the pattern and got nailed with weather. Im off for a few more weeks and i hear the eyes are hitting at bula.

P.S. Thought id try fishing without earplugs for a while!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

The fishing is hot off fairport right now. 47 feet of water. It should be really hot there in 2 weeks
Goodluck


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

fished tappen sunday and wasted time so we went to the tusc ended up with a 8 lber and 2 -4 lbers. while we were there a guy came in a car and threw a 40 lb flat away that he let die. i thought i was gonna come apart!!!!caught at tappen that nite and brought it home to show it off....what a damn idiot!!!!!!he was gone pretty quick~ what a shame i didn t get his lic number!


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

THAT IS ABSOLUTELY FRICKIN' RIDICULOUS! Why not let him go instead of letting that beautiful fish die. That fish did not to deserve to die like that. Has that guy ever heard of a camera - TAKE A PICTURE [email protected]$%! I am glad I didn't see that because I would have blew up. You don't kill any fish. Just because you don't appreciate or like the fish doesn't mean you kill it.There are other people out there who like them. LET THEM GO! And I know it is everyone right to do what they want, but come on show some respect to fellow fishermen PLEASE!


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Took badbuckeyes advice and went north so i could start catching again. Caught 1 walleye in 5 1/2 hours of trolling! I think ill hit Tappan tomorrow before i learn too much!!


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Does anyone know what kind of results fishing the dam spillway behind Tappen will bring you. Is it worth a try ???


----------

